# The Brass Pounder



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Introducing the Brass Pounder. It's made from a solid 3/4" thick brass bar. The frame design is my LittleFoot TTF with side slots. It weighs just over one pound. The ring is from the same bar stock and uses the wave tube attachment method. Dap to Metro and Peppermack.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Those rings scare me, lol. All I can picture is bloody knuckles.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

They are more of an advanced slingshot. Not for everyone!


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> They are more of an advanced slingshot. Not for everyone!


Yeah, you shoot it like a PFS right? I made a PFS a few weeks back, no fork hits, but no target hits either. LOL


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

This is a great job!!! well done! 

take care

Volp


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

This work enchanted me...thanks for sharing


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Wow, looks amazing!


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Epic shooter brudda that must have took some time ta bang out ! All thumbs up !


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

I quote every single word of my friends above... Great work

Inviato dal mio M-PP2S500B utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Way to bling it up! Thanks for sharing the pics showing the drill holes. I'd have thought it's a more complicated process.

Both shooters look great.


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Speechless


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Looks fantastic, you put a lot of work in that one! :thumbsup:


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

That must have taken a while...
That is a labor of love. It's so perfect...


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Dude  You took the long way around the block with that one  Looks awesome! Way to go!  I can not shoot the ring  I value my knuckle LOL I pooched the SS one and thought about making on in brass but I am too afraid. You go Bro!


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

that's friggin BA man. well done. i hope people appreciate how insanely much work went on between the holes/saw photo and the shiny/polished photo. mind blown.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Man, that is sweet! Might there be a template available for the LittleFoot TTF?


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Can-Opener said:


> Dude  You took the long way around the block with that one  Looks awesome! Way to go!  I can not shoot the ring  I value my knuckle LOL I pooched the SS one and thought about making on in brass but I am too afraid. You go Bro!


Thanks man! I had to radius all the edges by hand as well. By far the most sweat I've ever paid for a frame. I've been shooting the ringshots for a while now and forgot how nervous I was till I got the feel for it. I've got enough brass left over to make so more rings. Those I'm gonna set up with 2040 or 1842 tubes.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

CornDawg said:


> Man, that is sweet! Might there be a template available for the LittleFoot TTF?


Thank you!

I don't like to provide the templates to frames that I'm currently selling. However I'd love to see your take on it!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

serious bling bling sling sling you made here. Amazing works!


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Forgive me YSYEO, Is there a page where I might view your current offerings?


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

CornDawg said:


> Forgive me YSYEO, Is there a page where I might view your current offerings?


Nothing to forgive my friend! No offense taken. Here is the link to my Etsy page. 
https://www.etsy.com/shop/youllshootyereyeout?ref=hdr_shop_menu


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

Oooh. Shiny.


----------



## tpinaz (Dec 6, 2015)

an when ya run outta ammo ya can throws it at em :naughty:


----------



## tpinaz (Dec 6, 2015)

done went ther an looked around, gonna have to sell me sum more cans to git one of dem


----------



## tpinaz (Dec 6, 2015)

I hear ya on dat, I gits dem bloody finger hit from shooting normal OTT

But den- I be a beginner, probably always will be- but I am having fun


----------



## tpinaz (Dec 6, 2015)

hey dar Luna, good ta see ya here


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

Oh wow. Fantastic job. A lot of work for a great frame...


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Huh, amazing work on that big chunk of brass! Love that tiny ring, looks to me as the ultimate survival stuff or "shootable wear-ring". I bet you had a fine workout making these 

Have a nice day :wave:


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

First i was shocked...that is a realy fantastic work! :king:

:wub:

Rip


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

so nice!!!


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Very very .... nice!! Congratulations!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

QUOTE; By far the most sweat I've ever paid for a frame

Yeah, and they look ssoooo goood!!!! (understatement)


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I am stripping you of your formal title, Matt, of an ordinary slingshot-smith. You are now a gold smith! Jeez that is one fine work and labor of love as well...I can't imagine all the sanding and polishing (and re sanding and repolishing) you did on that. Goes to show you that brass slingshots can also be made in USA!!

I just sold my gold plating machine... Think of what it would be like with 24K plated on it! A friend brought a brass knuckle into my jewelry shop one day and wanted it polished and gold plated. I asked "Now Jim, what the hey do you want with gold plated brass knucks? He replied, "For dress, of course!" In his line of work I could understand that reply.

What a sensation you created and a set too. Good use of the "U" one has to cut out of the forks. Don't sell it for less than 2 C notes. Of course, this hefty baby is for "dress" also. Tux not included?

I like hefty frames, this would fill dah bill perfectly for someone who also does. I've seen a number of posts in the last three years of those who do like hefty frames. Frankly the weight isn't much, for those who think a pound is too much to tote around, just don't drink beer for a week.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Reminds me of this pounder...

By the way, Matt brings up a good point...and for those who don't have access to a band or scroll saw, drill holes make complicated curvy forms easy to rough out ready for rasping and final shaping with a simple coping saw (for non metal) to connect the dots. I have a band saw and sometimes use drill holes for the bottom of the "U" for my chalice forks.

You get a gold star for this project from all of us.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh Yeah lovin that Brass shooter....and you know I would look good in my collection ..besides from being used

awesome work Matt

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

I was going to ask how your arms feel, but you already answered that question.

Nice work man.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Holding a pound worth of slingshot... I fill some of mine (handles drilled out and capped to hold about 25 rds of 9.5mm lead balls) with lead balls to make them heftier. My arms are twiggey, not like a Bill Hays arm and was a competitive pistol shooter as well.. much more than a pound held out there on the range..if I can do it anyone can. Hold a half filled quart canteed out, that's a bit over a pound. Then put it down as if simulating reloading a slingshot. The slingshot isn't out there too long, just a couple/three seconds usually so it's not like army basic training when you had to hold your arms out with rocks in each hand until you writhed in pain.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I went up to the shop and tried to cut some brass with a coping saw... it worked. So I'll go back on my statement that declared a coping saw only for wood. It works on brass too, you have to be a bit gentle and patient but it does work sawing holes in a line...if the space between the holes is minimal. It's dark, time to go for an ounce of scotch... back to the house I go... gotta sweep up this shop tomorrow...messy as hades.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Dude, I love the set!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Anyone call dibs on nominating this combo for SSOTM yet?


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Can't even imagine how long that took you man! My hats off to you!

Cheers!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> Oh Yeah lovin that Brass shooter....and you know I would look good in my collection ..besides from being used
> 
> awesome work Matt
> 
> ~AKAOldmiser


For got too say even tho this TTF shooter very awesome looking..even tho I can not shoot TTF slingshots..oh I have tried & tried..

so I am a Over the top shooter only.....Like I said it would look good in my collection..but I could not shoot it...Keep up the great work


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Simply AWESOME!!!! Speechless!!!


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh.. You need my address for where to ship it.. Thats fine.. Just PM me.. LOL...

Awesome Job man!!!! I bet its a hellUvA slingshot.. Great weight to it. Perfect finish......Oh man I need a napkin, i am drooling over all that brass...


----------



## tpinaz (Dec 6, 2015)

I would like a pair of em, one for each hip, until I git the price dat is :O

Beautiful work that is sure to start a bunch of fellas ta thinkin of trying one !


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

It looks like a Catapult collided with a *ballerina*.







Magical.

Very imaginative and exceptionally beautiful, this one.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

That is "USDA" Choice!!!!!!!


----------

